# Domainrecht: com Domain von Firma weggeklaut



## swadi (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Die Firma eines Bekannten von mir betreibt eine gleichlautende .de Domain. Die auch gleich wie der Firmenname lautende .com Domain wurde jedoch von einem seiner Konkurrenten registriert, um ihm die Domain verkaufen. 

Mein Bekannter müsste doch die Rechte auch für die .com Domain besitzen, oder? Habe leider nur Urteile über .de Domains lesen können. 

Was soll er nun weiter tun? EIn Anwalt wäre sehr teuer für eine sehr kleine Firma.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Januar 2005)

Dann hätte er die Domain auch registrieren müssen, weil "wer zuerst kommt...", bzw. "wer zuletzt kommt..."

Man könnte da evtl. gerichtlich was erwirken, wenn die Firma deines Bekanten länger existiert, aber die Erfolgsaussichten sind gering....


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Wenn der Konkurrent die Domain lediglich registriert hat, um sie zu verkaufen, kann man ihn daraufhin verklagen. http://www.sakowski.de/onl-r/onl-r07.html


----------

